# Few questions about the sub crawl test.



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

Alright I plan on doing a sub crawl one of these days but have a few questions. So I need to move my couch and place the sub on the floor where I sit? Or do I need to place the sub on top of the couch where I sit and then do the crawl?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If possible, you want to place it where you sit for best results. However, if your couch is not big enough, on the floor where you would sit should be close enough.


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

ALMFamily said:


> If possible, you want to place it where you sit for best results. However, if your couch is not big enough, on the floor where you would sit should be close enough.


Thanks! Well I should be able to throw it up on the couch to run the tests. I need to get an spl meter as well so I can run some sweeps.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Having a friend working the tones or holding the meter and taking measurements helps speed things up too


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

dougc said:


> Having a friend working the tones or holding the meter and taking measurements helps speed things up too


Thanks Doug. I've never done that part either but a friend from work has done his home theater. I'm sure I can bring him over to help out. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

If you have a friend - you should really try what I did - put the sub on casters and have the friend push it around the room. I used test tones and had the friend push it around until got a good balance. Use test tones, movies and music. Narrow down the good spots and do more detailed testing in those places when you don't have the friend over. For me, this seemed logical that this would be a true test of how it will sound at various places. Casters will also help move it around when testing with REW or other system. YMMV


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

blitzer said:


> If you have a friend - you should really try what I did - put the sub on casters and have the friend push it around the room. I used test tones and had the friend push it around until got a good balance. Use test tones, movies and music. Narrow down the good spots and do more detailed testing in those places when you don't have the friend over. For me, this seemed logical that this would be a true test of how it will sound at various places. Casters will also help move it around when testing with REW or other system. YMMV


I would have never thought to put it on casters. The only problem I would have is if I couldn't decide where it sounded best. As I wouldn't want to waste their time if I became indecisive. Still a great idea though.


----------



## Big Red Machine (Jan 29, 2010)

I found the prominence of the sound in the sweet spots while doing this to be so obvious you will not need a meter. The spots will jump right out to you as move around the room perimeter. It will be very quick. I found yow spots across the room from one another in about 3 minutes after plopping the sub into my seat.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just asking, why not download a freeware copy of REW, get it up and running and measure the acoustics in your room?

...


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. I read about rew but I do not have a usb microphone to use with it. The microphones I saw online seemed a little expensive. I have not really looked into it that hard though.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Paxonator said:


> I would have never thought to put it on casters. The only problem I would have is if I couldn't decide where it sounded best. As I wouldn't want to waste their time if I became indecisive. Still a great idea though.


Find one of these dollys Only 20.00 here in the states..


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice video Andre. That explained things very well. I still might just put my sub on top of my couch in my spot instead of moving the couch. I better go find some longer cables.


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

swatkins said:


> Find one of these dollys Only 20.00 here in the states..


Unfortunately I'm in Canada which makes that tricky :bigsmile:. I'm sure I could find one here but it'll probably be more money. I was down in ND last month and the selection for tools and hardware was fantastic.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I just worry that putting in ON the couch may affect its sound being surrounded by soft absorbent material


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

Ya I thought of that. I was also worried that moving the couch out of the way may influence the results as well. I'm not sure of either way it just seemed easier than dragging the couch across the room.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

What sub btw? brand model


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Paxonator said:


> Unfortunately I'm in Canada which makes that tricky :bigsmile:. I'm sure I could find one here but it'll probably be more money. I was down in ND last month and the selection for tools and hardware was fantastic.


Yeah I noticed that and looked to see if there were any home depots in Canada, learned tonight there are not 

These things are stocked at all of our home stores, Lowe's, Home Depot and a few others so they should not be too hard to find up there... 

I have a couple and I plan on trying that method out tomorrow.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

You can get a Umik-1 mic from miniDSP for about $70. Having this equipment can help you "see" what your sub is doing at you MLP. From there, you can fine tune placement, phase, distance etc to improve the frequency response. Beyond that, eq may be necessary to get a nice flat response. You might have the ability depending on your equipment. If not, it can be added for about $100.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't waste your time with a dolly. Just put it on the couch and crawl.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you have a recommendation for comfortable knee pads?


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Do you have a recommendation for comfortable knee pads?


You could use the dolly for yourself I suppose


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

BeeMan458 said:


> Do you have a recommendation for comfortable knee pads?


You could get some packing foam and wrap it around your knees. :T


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha thanks for all the replies everyone. Just for the record the sub is an svs PB-1000 I bought in November of last year. We still had an apartment then but we just bought a house so I'm in the process of wiring the house with cat6 and getting everything set up.


----------

